# Mail from shaw on iPhone?



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

OK.. so a friend of mine showed up with a hacked iPhone. Everything works except email. He uses shaw. if he's in a hotspot, can't send mail. If he's on his regular wireless network in his place it works.

What should the settings be to send and receive email from his iPhone to his shaw account using WiFi?

First time I've actually played with one for more than 30 seconds. Sorta Nifty


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I suspect Shaw only allows the use of their SMTP mail servers if you are on their network to prevent spammers from using it. You'll need to use a different open mail server. If they have a free webmail account like hotmail or Yahoo, they could try using their SMTP server, if they have one.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

if you are outside the shaw network, or sometimes, behind a router, you can't use "shawmail" as an SMTP server alias, you have to use the fully expanded url shawmail.gv.shawcable.net -- substituting your particular city for the "gv". Call Shaw.


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

madgunde said:


> I suspect Shaw only allows the use of their SMTP mail servers if you are on their network to prevent spammers from using it. You'll need to use a different open mail server. If they have a free webmail account like hotmail or Yahoo, they could try using their SMTP server, if they have one.


You are correct sir. I switched all my mail to gmail a long time ago - POP and forwarding work great. As does the SPAM filter. I have hundreds of invites if you want one.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for the help everyone. I'll set him up on gmail.


----------



## JeremusCaesar (Feb 15, 2006)

Nobody's going to point him in the direction of the marvelous .Mac mail? I don't know what I'd do without it on my phone and the like.


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

*E-Mail (Gmail) did not work*

If anyone has any ideas or explanation about this. Please let me know.

My iPhone is NOT hacked. I am using 1.1.1 firmware. I am enjoying the experience playing with this device using just Wi-Fi.

I have the Mail program on the iPhone accessing my Gmail acct. The last few days, playing with the iPhone at home, it works fine. It can access the Internet with Safari, pick up my Gmail with the Mail application as well as access the Wi-Fi iTunes store. In other words, full Wi-Fi access to all the applications that should be working.

However, today while at work, I noticed that the iPhone had no problem with accessing the Wi-Fi signal at my work place. I had full Safari Internet access, Full Wi-Fi iTunes store access BUT, I could not pick up any e-mail with my Mail application. The Mail program would run but it seem to not be able to access the Gmail server. (I had not changed any settings on my iPhone going from home to work.) In other words, I can definitely get access to the Internet with Wi-Fi at work but somehow I could not access e-mail.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JeremusCaesar (Feb 15, 2006)

Any port-relaying issues on the firewall at your office that would be blocking synchronization with outside mail servers?


----------



## bikemd (Sep 19, 2007)

*Can you explain "port-relaying issues"?*

Hmmm, "port-relaying issues on the firewall"? Thanks for that suggestion but I have no idea whatsoever. I don't really even know what that means. I work in a large city hospital. I guess I would have to ask the IT department but I'll see whether they will be all that willing to help me since something like this is probably not within their list of "support activity or devices"

In my non-tech understanding, I thought if one has an Internet connection with Wi-Fi then one has a conduit to the Internet and all Internet application should work. Didn't know some other situation could affect Mail specifically. If you don't mind, can you elaborate for me to understand the situation better so I can ask IT the right questions. Otherwise, I don't think they will bother helping me since their mandate would be to support official work computers and applications.

Thanks.


----------



## JeremusCaesar (Feb 15, 2006)

Do they allow you to connect to an external mail machine on standard ports?


----------



## juicy69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey im on an iphone and i use Shaw! just call them tell them you have an iphone and someone there will walk you through it. its just a matter of changing your POP account a bit.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

juicy69 said:


> Hey im on an iphone and i use Shaw! just call them tell them you have an iphone and someone there will walk you through it. its just a matter of changing your POP account a bit.


how do you change your POP account then? We followed the instructions on their website.


----------

